# Slight hissing sound when brakes applied



## alex725 (Apr 2, 2011)

Mine does it. I hear it all the time when I go to DD drive thru for my iced coffee in the morning.


----------



## 72buickgs (Mar 20, 2011)

could be a vacuum leak within the power brake booster (leaking bladder) or vacuum valve (not certain if cruze has one) may not be holding vaccum and is bleeding off.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

alex725 said:


> Mine does it. I hear it all the time when I go to DD drive thru for my iced coffee in the morning.


They all do it, it's normal. No idea what it is though


----------



## Lambo LVr (Apr 12, 2011)

mine does it especially when the car is warmed up or on hot days. it drives me f-ing nuts. i brought it in once and all i got was "we couldn't hear it" nice. gonna bring it in again and not bringing it home until it is fixed. General Mess


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

i have never experienced any type of hissing with the brakes. I will listen more carefully today.


----------



## Lambo LVr (Apr 12, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> i have never experienced any type of hissing with the brakes. I will listen more carefully today.


 It will happened when the car is hot. Next time ur in a traffic jam and it's hot outside listen for it. It sounds like a hydrualic squishing sound. You can be stopped, take ur foot off the brake and apply again you can hear it. SUPER ANNOYING!!


----------



## Primarycolors4u (Mar 13, 2011)

I was told that was the ABS Brakes doing their test.....usually happens to me when i apply the brake but have NOT come to a complete stop yet. it is normal


----------



## 88ls1blazer (May 3, 2011)

these have an electric vacuum pump to assist with the brakes to my understanding, so you are hearing the pump kick on to help out with the brakes.


----------



## Orange (Mar 6, 2011)

88ls1blazer said:


> these have an electric vacuum pump to assist with the brakes to my understanding, so you are hearing the pump kick on to help out with the brakes.


This makes more sense, as the noise as I hear it is very much "electric motor". You can be stopped at a drive through, and just touch the brakes and let off, and you will hear this. Every time.


----------



## chenzhepeter (Jun 12, 2011)

I also hear this on my new 2012 Cruze. Hope it is something normal..


----------



## txlatino (Feb 25, 2011)

I really notice this when in backing out of the driveway and slowly stepping on the brakes.. I think it's something normal.


----------



## 88ls1blazer (May 3, 2011)

88ls1blazer said:


> these have an electric vacuum pump to assist with the brakes to my understanding, so you are hearing the pump kick on to help out with the brakes.


just to repost... this means its normal guys


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

I often hear hissing from my brakes, thought it was just something to get used to on the cruze.


----------



## glammie (Jul 17, 2015)

This is an old thread but I just got a 2015 Cruze and noticed this the day after I drove off the lot. I googled it and saw mention of air being in the brake fluid line. I took it in. They said it was normal. The loaner 2015 Cruze they gave me doesn't do it though.


----------

